# Kultura > Muzika shqiptare >  Rozana Radi

## Davius

Ardhja e ditëve të nxehta të verës ka bërë që ti fillojë pushimet shumë shpejt, ndërkohë që të tjerët janë ende duke planifikuar. Një qëndrim disaditor në një ishull fantastik të Greqisë, ka shërbyer si periudhë tërësisht relaksi për të. Por përsëri pushimet nuk kanë mbaruar, duke rezervuar të tjera projekte për në vazhdim. Teksa jeton vetëm, ka menduar ti përkushtohet më shumë teksteve dhe këngës, duke rezervuar edhe një surprizë në anën profesionale. Në këtë intervistë, Rozana Radi tregon për herë të parë rreth jetës së saj private, familjes, marrëdhëniet me mikeshën e saj, Soni Malaj, si dhe shumë detaje të tjera.

----------


## Davius

*Veç lançimit të këngës suaj më të fundit, këto kohë jeni marrë vetëm me hartimin e teksteve për të tjerë këngëtarë. Me cilët po bashkëpunon?*

Po është e vërtetë. Aktualisht po merrem me tekstet e këngëve të Soni Malajt, Çiljetës, Eranda Libohovës, Sinan Hoxhës, Big Mamës dhe Rezarta Shkurtës. Për momentin nuk kam në dorë ndonjë material timin muzikor, është vetëm një këngë që nuk i kam bërë ende tekstin, pasi kur vjen puna për veten, e lë më tepër pas dore, sepse nuk është se kam shumë përgjegjësi, ndërsa kur punoj për kolegët e tjerë përgjegjësia është në maksimum.

*Më tepër të pëlqen të këndosh apo të hartosh tekste?*

Të dyja më pëlqejnë, por më shumë ndjej kënaqësi kur të tjerët këndojnë tekstet e mia. Është vërtet bukur. Unë bëj tekste për këngëtarë big të skenës, që e vlerësojnë këngën dhe nuk e lënë tekstin në hije.

*Jeni shfaqur në disa zhanre, veç këngës, aktrimit dhe hartimit të teksteve do të donit të bënit gjë tjetër?*

Po, dhe do të jetë diçka e veçantë. Në projektet e mia shumë të afërta është një emision në të cilin do të jem prezantuese. Do të jetë një herë në javë në televizionin muzikor BBF dhe do të nisë pas pak ditësh. Është një emision ndryshe, pjesë e të cilit do të jetë vetë stafi realizues. Ai do të quhet Mambo dhe këtë titull do të ketë edhe kënga, kolonë zanore. Është një këngë e huaj, e cila do të përkthehet në shqip dhe do të jetë lajtmotiv i programit. Jo çdo prezantues mund ta marrë përsipër këtë program. Duhet të kesh mbaruar patjetër për aktrim. Ju premtoj se do të jetë diçka më shumë se e lezetshme.

*Është folur shumë për marrëdhëniet tuaja me këngëtaren Soni Malaj. Si janë ato në të vërtetë?*

Shoqëria jonë nuk është krisur asnjëherë. Jemi shoqe dhe pimë kafe shumë shpesh bashkë. Vështirë të ma zëvendësojë Sonin njeri tjetër. Jam njohur me të që në fillimet e grupit Spirit Voice, ndërkohë që më vonë u krijuan edhe hyrje-daljet familjare. Mamasë së Sonit unë i thërras mami, e dua shumë, është një femër plot jetë.

*Keni dalë nga një fatkeqësi familjare. Para pak kohësh keni humbur nënën tuaj. Si është jeta e Rozanës këto kohë?*

Një shprehje thotë: Kur humb babain, mbetesh fukara, kur humb nënën mbetesh jetim. Unë i humba të dy në një kohë shumë të afërt. Ata janë dashur shumë dhe mesa duket edhe atje ku janë, nuk kanë dashur të qëndrojnë vetëm. Kjo është ajo që më ngushëllon më shumë. Njeriu më i shtrenjtë në jetën time ka qenë babai por edhe nëna nuk ka mbetur pas. Më kanë rritur shumë mirë dhe respektin e dashurinë që njerëzit kishin për babain artist dhe nënën që kisha, sot i gëzojnë dhe vajzat e tyre. Falënderoj Zotin që më dha mundësinë të jetoj 23 vjet me babain dhe 27 vjet me nënën. Jam krenare që mbaj mbiemrin Radi.

*Me kë jetoni tani?*

Jetoj vetëm. Kam shtëpinë time. Nuk bëj asgjë madje dhe drekën dhe darkën ma bën motra. Vjen më lan edhe rrobat sepse vetë për të qenë e sinqertë nukd i të bëj gjë. Ajo është e martuar me fëmijëm vjen dy herë në ditë tek unë, në mesditë dhe në mbrëmje. Sapo kam pak kohë të lirë unë qëndroj me të dhe me tezen time që e kam shumë të re, jemi si tre motra.

*Cilat janë marrëdhëniet me xhaxhain tuaj, Françesk Radin?*

Grindem shumë me Frankon. Edhe duke ngrënë bakllava kur i thonë fjalës. E bëj këtë me dëshirë (qesh). Arsyet janë nga më të ndryshmet, kur vesh pantallona të shkurtra për shembull ose kur japim mendime të ndryshme për këngët respektive. Ndërsa me nusen e xhaxhait marrëdhëniet janë më serioze. Ata kanë 2 fëmijë jashtë dhe unë në një farë mënyre jam si vajzë për ta. Jam bërë me familje të madhe. Franko mbetet mashkulli i dytë më i rëndësishëm pas babait, në jetën time.

*Je e dashuruar?*

Jo. Nuk jam e dashuruar. Ndonjëherë njerëzit që mendon se i do më shumë në jetë nuk i do aq sa duhet. Më mirë të jesh vetëm. Kam tre muaj që jam kështu. Kisha menduar që dashuria vjen vetëm një herë në jetë por që të rrish me ditë për hir që e ke pasur një mashkull të dashur dhe sduhet të ndahesh për opinion të të tjerëve, për mua është e gabuar. Kur zoti i ndau gjërat në fillim nuk e bëri prerjen tamam në mes. Meshkujt i bëri shërbëtorë në fillim dhe zotëri më vonë. Për një femër thonë se janë shfarosur popuj dhe unë në dashurinë time kam ecur me parimin: Femra së pari, ndaj dhe sot jam vetëm. Mashkulli ideal duhet ti ngjajë pak babait tim. Të ketë sens humori dhe të më rrijë afër kur jam keq se kur jam mirë nuk është e vlefshme. Duhet të jetë patjetër i shkolluar me një background të vetin. Të dijë të diskutojë dhe të dialogojë.

*Çfarë natyre e konsideron veten?*

Kam qenë natyrë shumë impulsive. Tani nuk më dilet as nga shtëpia. Nuk i duroj dot diskotekat dhe më pëlqen të rri me njerëz që kam çfarë të blej prej tyre. Thashethemet nuk i dua, qoftë për miq, qoftë për armiq. Punoj deri në orët e vona të natës me tekstet, kjo është dhe arsyeja që zgjohem rreth orës 11-12 të mesditës.

*Si e kalon paraditen në këto ditë vere?*

Pi një kafe në mëngjes me time motër dhe tezen. Tani që është nxehtë, shkoj gati për ditë në pishina me motrën ose me miq.

*Cilët janë këngëtarët e tu të preferuar që janë në tregun muzikor shqiptar?*

Soni Malaj dhe Eranda Libohova, dy këngëtaret që preferoj. Janë vërtet profesioniste.

*Ku do ti kalosh pushimet?*

Në fakt I kam filluar. Isha 15 ditë në Greqi, në një ishull shumë të bukur. isha vetëm fare, për tu relaksuar.

*
Nuk u mërzitët e vetmuar?*

Jo, përkundrazi, u qetësova shumë. Rrija gjithë ditën në çadër nuk më njihte askush dhe për më tepër nuk dija greqisht. E gjithë dita më shkonte plazh. Më pas qëndrova 3 ditë në Sarandë. Për më vonë nuk e di, ende nuk kam planifikuar gjë.

*Po Rozana si aktore. Ndonjë plan?*

Tani për tani jam pezull. Presim emërimet e reja në Teatrin Kombëtar por që nuk po bëhen kurrë.

*Si të pëlqen të vishesh?*

Në darkë më pëlqen të vishem serioze. Preferoj minimax-et. Dua të jem e zbuluar lart ose poshtë, d.m.th, ose të kem të hapur pak dekoltenë ose fundin, apo pantallonat e shkurtra, por jo të dyja bashkë. Adhuroj dhe stilin cowboys.

*Dukeni shumë e dobësuar, i jeni nënshtruar ndonjë diete?*

Po, jam dobësuar 10 kg. Fillova me dietë dhe mbarova me mërzitje.

*I je nënshtruar ndonjë operacioni plastik?*

Jo, por do ti nënshtrohem kur të më duhet. Nuk kam asgjë kundër operacioneve.

*Në cilën pjesë të trupit dëshiron të ndërhysh?*

Nuk e di se cilës pjesë. Ndoshta asaj që do më bjerë më shpejt nga kalimi i viteve. Tani për tani jam mirë falë zotit. Por ju them edhe këtë: Jam shumë frikacake.

_GAZETA SHQIPTARE_

----------


## Davius

*Rozana Radi zhvesh artistët nga serioziteti* 

_Ka vendosur ti zhveshë artistët dhe kolegët e saj këngëtarë nga çdo lloj serioziteti me të cilin ata prezantohen zakonisht_

Nëpër intervista apo në emisione të ndryshme televizive, ku shpesh flasin për të njëjtat gjëra, por në mënyra të ndryshme. Rozana Radi ka menduar, që kolegëve të saj tiu japë më pak hapësirë për tu shprehur dhe më shumë vend për të vepruar. Në emisionin, që këngëtarja synon të nisë së shpejti në ekranin e televizionit BBF do të synojë, që artistët dhe emrat e njohur të skenës e ekranit ti përfshijë në lojëra të ndryshme verore, përkrah njerëzve të tjerë të zakonshëm, që do të marrin pjesë në këto lojëra. Është pak a shumë ky formati i emisionit Mambo, që pritet të nisë në BBF, me ide dhe drejtim të Rozana Radit. Emisioni do të shfaqet një herë në javë në orarin e drekës dhe do të realizohet i gjithi në natyrë. Mendohet që emisioni të realizohet tek Tropikali, tregon këngëtarja e cila shton se është ende në punë e sipër për të pretenduar një fillim sa më të shpejtë të këtij emisioni. Por çfarë është Mambo? Është në fakt kënga me këtë titull e kënduar nga vetë Rozana dhe që duke iu përshtatur shumë mirë stinës së verës do të jetë edhe sigla e emisionit. Artistët do të jenë pa dyshim protagonistë të rëndësishëm të lojërave dhe do tiu shtohen skuadrave, që përbëhen nga persona të ndryshëm. Natyrisht të gjithë artistët do të jenë me veshje sportive dhe madje përveç lojës do të ketë edhe dënime të ndryshme. E pyetur nëse është mbështetur në ndonjë format perëndimor për realizimin e kësaj ideje këngëtarja përgjigjet: Nuk di nëse mund të ketë ndonjë emision tjetër të këtij lloji. Realisht nuk jam mbështetur në asnjë format, është një ide e imja. Për momentin Rozana nuk bën të ditur emrat e artistëve, që do të bëhen pjesë e lojës, megjithatë besojmë se aty do të jenë shumë prej kolegeve dhe mikeshave të saj.  

_Gazeta Panorama_

----------


## RaPSouL

Rozana Radi ka vertet nje stil te vecant nga kengetaret tjera gjithashtu edhe zerin e ka te vecant e pelqej vertet  :shkelje syri:

----------


## joss

Me date 30 Qershor 2007, ishte e ftuar ne plazhin e Velipojes tek nje lokal per te kenduar, ishte YLL  FARE!! Kishte rene edhe nga pesha dhe shoqerohej nga tezja. Te vjen keq qe nje kengetare e tille shkon ne Velipoje dhe kendon kenge per 50 mije leke!! Ç`ti besh, ekonomi tregu. Suksese Rozana.

----------


## Ermelita

Rozana Radi eshte e mrekullueshme si aktore.
 Ka edhe ze te bukur por zhanri qe ajo ka zgjedhur mua nuk me pelqen..

----------


## Jack Watson

> *Rozana Radi eshte e mrekullueshme si aktore.*
>  Ka edhe ze te bukur por zhanri qe ajo ka zgjedhur mua nuk me pelqen..



Ou pse ka lujt naj film?

Cudi qe se paskem degjuar kete fakt :djall sarkastik:

----------


## Ermelita

Po... Rpzana eshte edhe aktore .... kane shkruar revistat per kete qe ajo do te luante ne nje film ne rolin e nje prostitute shqipatre e trafikuar ne Itali .

----------


## Jack Watson

> Po... Rpzana eshte edhe aktore .... kane shkruar revistat per kete qe ajo do te luante ne nje film ne rolin e nje prostitute shqipatre e trafikuar ne Itali .



Lol, nuk e di si me te quhet aktore dikush, qe ska luajtur as edhe nje film. Vetem neper gazetat e revistat tona ndodh kjo.

 :uahaha:

----------


## Nolird

Rozana eshte #1 

Te gjitha kenget ja pelqej

----------


## Davius

*Rozana Radi, Tërhiqet nga muzika, Jam e lodhur*

*Muzika*

Ka vendosur të qëndrojë paksa në qetësi duke iu përkushtuar më shumë asaj që adhuron vërtet. Dikur e angazhuar mjaft ndaj muzikës duke qenë pjesëmarrëse në shumë aktivitete, tashmë ka zgjedhur të qëndrojë për një periudhë kohe larg. Jam shumë e lodhur nga muzika dhe më mirë të themi nuk kam nerva të merrem më, të paktën për momentin. Më kanë munduar shumë zhurmat, pjesëmarrjet në diskoteka, koncerte, kontakti me njerëzit, mënyra sesi duhet të sillesh me ta. Si duhet tu flasësh, tu qeshësh. Sinqerisht jam e lodhur. Për një farë kohe nuk dua ti kthehem muzikës. Dua të bëj pak pushim.- tregon Rozana Radi. Por ndërsa muzika e ka mërzitur paksa, një tjetër pasion e shtyn të bëjë më përpara, krijimi i teksteve të këngëve. Nuk kërkon shumë kohë për krijimin e një teksti. Nëse ka qetësi në ambjentin që e rrethon, Rozana arrin të përqëndrohet shumë mirë. Kërkoj vetëm qetësi. Nëse e kam këtë frymëzohem dhe arrij të krijoj. Këngëtarët që më drejtohen për të krijuar tekstin, u pëlqen mënyra sesi shkruaj unë. Jam e thjeshtë si për këngëtarin që e këndon, ashtu edhe për publikun që e dëgjon. Ky i fundit e përcjell dhe e pranon mirë si tekst. Të them të drejtën jap maksimumin. Për mua është njësoj si ta këndoj vetë atë këngë, pra njësoj si të më përkasë mua.

*Rozana aktore*

Sapo ka përfunduar filmin me metrazh të shkurtër i cili është një tjetër pasion për të. Filmi mban titullin Mira në të cilin Rozana interpreton rolin kryesor. Aktualisht filmi ndodhet në studiot e montimit në Amerikë dhe shumë shpejt do të vijë në Tiranë në festivalin e filmit me metrazh të shkurtër. Regjia e filmit i përket Dhimitër Ismajlit, një djalë që jeton në Shtetet e Bashkuara. Në të tregohet jeta e një gruaje të martuar me fëmijë që lufton për të mbrojtur familjen e vet. Një jetë që shpesh të gënjen për të marrë disa rrugë të tjera ku herë-pas here njeriu mendon që një tjetër drejtim do të ishte më i mirë. Në thelb, është dilema e vetë individit për dëshirat dhe ëndërrat e tij. Por filmi veç risive të tij ka patur edhe skena paksa të nxehta për të cilat Rozana shprehet: E sikletshme ka qenë skena e shtratit. Në fakt më mirë të themi e lodhshme, jo e sikletshme pasi duhet të xhiroja dy, tre apo gjashtë plane të ndryshme. Partnerët e skenave të shtratit janë dy, por mund të them se filmi intrigon mjaft. Nuk ishte ndonjë skenë e çuditshme, pasi të gjitha skenat janë për aktorin. Thjesht ishte e lodhshme. Ndërsa përsa i përket momenteve zbavitëse mund të përmend pjesën e autobusit. Është fjala për çastin kur personazhi kryesor Mira, del nga puna për të shkuar në shtëpi. Në autobus kishte disa figurantë të cilët bënin rolin e njerëzve të thjeshtë. Njerëzit që ishin në stacion, mendonin se ky ishte autobus i linjës dhe hynin brenda. Mezi arritëm ta realizonim. Kisha vite pa hipur në autobus, u kënaqa.

*Dashuria*
Por çfarë ndodh me jetën private të Rozanës? Ka hyrë dikush në zemrën e saj? Në fakt jo. Nuk ka asnjë ndryshim në jetën time. Ska asgjë të re. Nuk jam e dashuruar, ndoshta kjo është periudha e reflektimit, pas një kohe të gjatë që ke kaluar me një njeri që ke dashur shumë. Nuk kam vendosur ende të jem me dikë tjetër. Është e vëshirë. Fillon njeriu nga pretendimet.- rrëfen Rozana.

*Dëshirat*

Qëndrimi në shtëpi, ndjekja e një sërë filmave dhe herë-herë leximi i ndonjë libri, është ajo çfarë ka zgjedhur të bëjë Rozana pasditeve ndërsa është një ndjekëse e rregullt e filmave të rinj në kinema Millenium. Ajo që do të donte të realizonte me shumë dëshirë në një të ardhme është jeta e saj e përcjellë nëpërmjet një monodrame. Do doja të luaja jetën time, por për këtë duhet të dalë një shkrimtar shumë i zoti të arrijë ta formulojë- përfundon Rozana Radi.

----------


## alda09

> Rozana Radi ka vertet nje stil te vecant nga kengetaret tjera gjithashtu edhe zerin e ka te vecant e pelqej vertet


Rozzzzziiii kengetare me ze te vecant????????  edhe gjyshja ime qe ka 50vjet qe pi cigaren kendon me bukur, per anet e tjera mundet por profesionalisht eshte berrnut . :me dylbi:

----------


## shigjeta

Nuk e mendoja qe do e kendonte ndonjehere nje kenge te tille, por edhe Rozana ka suprizat e saj  :buzeqeshje:  
Kenga nuk do ishte kaq e arritur, po te mos ishte per Ramadan Krasniqin


*Valsi i tradhetise*

_teksti : Rozana Radi
muzika : Adrian Hila_

Vals ish motivi i asaj nate 
kur te dy jepnim gjith' fjalet 
e te dehur dashuronim. 
Vals ish motivi i asaj nate 
kur poetet s'gjenin vargjet 
dramen time te tregonin 
Une, dashuri pushtuar 
Une, nje qiri i shuar 
nje gjethe e rrezuar 
per te mos jetuar

_Ref._ 
Edhe nje here dhe nje here 
ne jeten time jeto dhe nje here 
Zemren ma ndan ti ne dy pjese 
dhe gjysma ime pa ty sonte le te vdes 
Edhe nje here dhe nje here 
ne krahet e mia vallezo dhe nje here 
Gjunjet s'me mbajne, nese gaboj 
ti je gabimi me i bukur qe me shkat'rron

Vals ish motivi i asaj nate
kur kerceje e harruar 
ti me mollen e helmuar 
Vals ish motivi i asaj nate 
kur u deha ne mekate 
dhe me dhe gjithcka qe pate 
Ti tani e trishtuar 
Ti sa lutje padegjuar 
nga une qe vij i penduar 
me shpirtin tim ne duar 

_Ref:_

----------


## sirena_adria

> Nuk e mendoja qe do e kendonte ndonjehere nje kenge te tille, por edhe Rozana ka suprizat e saj  
> Kenga nuk do ishte kaq e arritur, po te mos ishte per Ramadan Krasniqin
> 
> 
> *Valsi i tradhetise*
> 
> _teksti : Rozana Radi
> muzika : Adrian Hila_
> 
> ...


Jo vetem pa zerin e bukur te Danit , por dhe pa muziken shume melodioze te Ad Hiles ! 

Nje bashkepunim po aq i bukur eshte dhe kenga tjeter e Hiles & Radit  - " FEMER " ! 

Per mua, ROZANA vleresimin maksimal e meriton per tekste e bukura, plot ndenje e emocion qe sjell ne kenget qe kendon vete apo qe i shkruan per koleget !

----------


## sirena_adria

_Interviste ne " E Diell " me Adi Krasten ....._ 




Fillon ne min. 5:42

----------


## sirena_adria

_Kur Rozana filloi te shfaqej ne skenen e Festivailt 
_

----------


## sirena_adria

Dikur bashke ne nje skene...… sot bashke ne nje emision - Rozana dhe Fiori

----------


## sirena_adria



----------


## sirena_adria

2007

----------


## sirena_adria

2015

----------

